# El diseño y la electrónica.



## FeeeR (Feb 25, 2010)

Bueno el otro día me quede mirando el tema donde los usuarios dejaban otras cosas que le gustaban aparte de la electrónica, me gusto mucho el tema y no sé si deje dicho que a mí me gustaba mucho el diseño gráfico, no como un trabajo y una obligación si no que como un hobbie.
Mirándolo y hablando con un forero de aquí, está en él dejar su nombre, empezamos a hablar y él me abrió la cabeza a distintos pensamientos además de un área el cual yo disfruto leyendo.
Entonces empecé a preguntarme ¿Como podía combinar lo que a mí me gusta?, leí que muchos foreros tienen muchas aficiones pero que muchos no las pueden relacionar, entonces yo empecé a buscar la manera de relacionar mis dos aficiones y creo que cada vez estoy más cerca de lograr mi objetivo.
Entonces pensando y pensando cómo podía relacionar ambas, el diseño grafico con la electrónica, dije: "¿y si hago modelos de mis gabinetes?"
¿Para qué?, muchos de los usuarios los quienes utilizan nuestros dispositivos no entienden de la electrónica que llevan estos en su interior, ellos toman nuestro trabajo y lo utilizan pero ¿qué es lo que en verdad ven? me pregunte, entonces le pregunte a un amigo quien estudio en un comercial.
Kevin que miras cuando elijes y compras algo si ambas ofertas tienen el mismo funcionamiento y él me contesto que además del valor mira su diseño, si es atractivo y cómodo entonces dije ¿y si utilizo el diseño para montar mis gabinetes?
Los diseños en photoshop son limitados, no se los puede ver en 3D pero si se los puede utilizar para fotos entonces me dispuse a lograr armar un MP4 y a armar mí propio logo y esto fue el resultado:






Me gustaría escuchar opiniones sobre mi idea de mezclar dos aficiones y sus criticas.
Muchas gracias.


PD: T&A significa básicamente: Tecnología Artística, lo hice por hacer pero de seguro mejorara el logo y su nombre con el tiempo y criticas!


----------



## Casti (Feb 25, 2010)

Esta muy bien, pero estaria muy bien que usases algun programa 3D. Los hay muchos, libres y muy buenos.

El logo esta bien, pero esa bola del mundo/red es mas de una empresa de comunicaciones, yo buscaria algo mas artistico o abstracto.


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey, ese diseño se ve bastante bien!! Creo que voy a comprarlo

Respecto al logo, ¿que te parece aplicar algo de cubismo? Se veria bastante interesante. Lo importante es que si el diseño es más atrayente sera facil no solo comercializar el producto en si, si  no lograr la aprobacion del mismo en una reunion de trabajo o en la universidad al defenderlo ante un jurado.

Sobre tu pregunta, yo tengo la idea de combinar la música con mi carrera. (Telecomunicaciones). Estoy madurando algunas ideas. Cuando las tenga claras te aviso.

PEACE AND ROCK & ROLL

cHauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Mar 1, 2010)

Yo estoy relacionando la electronica con el aeromodelismo, le voy a poner al avion un acelerometro y un pic para saber la inclinacion y corregirlo durante el vuelo, como un piloto automático que lo estabiliza.

JaVo_Rock que tenes pensado? te ayudamos!!

Saludos


----------



## FeeeR (Mar 1, 2010)

JaVo_Rock

Voy a cambiar mi logo buscando rectangulitos, tengo una idea y puede quedar muy bien, hoy cuando vuelva del río voy a empezar a trabajarlo.
En cuanto a tu mezcla de música y electrónica espero por esas ideas anciosamente.
Vegetal, me encanto eso de agregarle un acelerometro y el pic para controlar la inclinación.
Se ve que vas a necesitar un modelo de avión muy profesional.


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

Si en tu primer post te refieres a mi, me da gusto que  alguien mas se una a mi forma de pensar y que hayas  abierto la puerta de la creatividad, a veces buscamos y buscamos a que nos dedicaremos invertimos años, esfuerzos y no  encontramos lo acertado, yo  estudie  Ingenieria en electronica  y telecomunicaciones con especialidad en acustica y encontre que me fascina el organismo humano, de alguna manera logre combinar  esto y ahora me dedico  a la electromedicina tengo como medio año por mi cuenta y no me ha ido tan mal.
Comentavamos con feeer eso precisamente que yo en lo que mas teno que invertir es  en la apariencia del equipo ya que en el area medica debe ser blanco, limpio, vistoso, una interfaz sencilla para el usuario y que de  ierta manera  llame la atencion  de los pacientes, y lo mas importante es que te identifiquen con una  Marca y diseño en especial. Es dificil lograr esto porque cuando terminas un diseño uno ya esta pensando en que mejoras realizaras para la siguiente version, mi tiraje de equipo es bajo  y casi lo ago sobre pedido eso me permite hacer pequeñas modificaciones para mejorar las prestaciones del equipo.
En lo que les pueda aportar ayuda  cuentes con ello.
Feeer yo pense que estabas bromeando cuando me señalaste lo del diseño de tu propio mp4, me da gusto que eres decidido y esa imagen es  el resultado de ello, ahora hay que hacer  las mejoras que te señalan y creo que seria posible pensar en la electronica.


----------



## FeeeR (Mar 5, 2010)

eserock dijo:


> Si en tu primer post te refieres a mi, me da gusto que  alguien mas se una a mi forma de pensar y que hayas  abierto la puerta de la creatividad, a veces buscamos y buscamos a que nos dedicaremos invertimos años, esfuerzos y no  encontramos lo acertado, yo  estudie  Ingenieria en electronica  y telecomunicaciones con especialidad en acustica y encontre que me fascina el organismo humano, de alguna manera logre combinar  esto y ahora me dedico  a la electromedicina tengo como medio año por mi cuenta y no me ha ido tan mal.
> Comentavamos con feeer eso precisamente que yo en lo que mas teno que invertir es  en la apariencia del equipo ya que en el area medica debe ser blanco, limpio, vistoso, una interfaz sencilla para el usuario y que de  ierta manera  llame la atencion  de los pacientes, y lo mas importante es que te identifiquen con una  Marca y diseño en especial. Es dificil lograr esto porque cuando terminas un diseño uno ya esta pensando en que mejoras realizaras para la siguiente version, mi tiraje de equipo es bajo  y casi lo ago sobre pedido eso me permite hacer pequeñas modificaciones para mejorar las prestaciones del equipo.
> En lo que les pueda aportar ayuda  cuentes con ello.
> Feeer yo pense que estabas bromeando cuando me señalaste lo del diseño de tu propio mp4, me da gusto que eres decidido y esa imagen es  el resultado de ello, ahora hay que hacer  las mejoras que te señalan y creo que seria posible pensar en la electronica.




Gracias por el interés y por a verte pasado cuando te lo pedí.
Estoy diseñando un mejor logo mientras aprendo un nuevo lenguaje de programación, seguramente cuando termine me empezare a informar sobre la electrónica de estos dispositivos y intentare que el mismo llegue a reproducir en un futuro ya que este seria mi primer proyecto serio y con el cual pretendo aprender mas haya de una comercialización o una aprobación por parte de un usuario al que le pueda servir.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

Soy un neofito con el diseño, y con el arte, a tal grado que ni me se vestir bien... pero mi sugerencia personal es que a mi en lo particular me gustan los logos minimalistas, pero el diseño de tecnologia me gusta que sea sofisticada, con muchos botonsitos, muchos indicadores, muy a la onda ochentera (auto fantastico o increible).
Creo que como buscas opiniones para sondear el gusto general, te doy mi bizarra opinion.
salu2!


----------



## FeeeR (Mar 10, 2010)

Antiworldx: No hay opiniones bizarras siempre que sean opiniones que vayan con la mejor onda.
La verdad que a mi tambien me gusta ese tipo de diseños, pero cuanto mas botones tienen por lo general mas complejidad es a la hora de utilizacion por parte del usuario.
Ahora estoy haciendo otro diseño espero poder mostrarselo lo antes posible, aunque tengo problemas ya que empece el colegio en mi ultimo año y eso me demanda mas tiempo del que tengo.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 10, 2010)

Es que detesto que un solo boton haga mas de dos cosas, y un indicador tenga varias funciones.
Que diferencia de los reproductores viejos que te aprendias la posicion de las teclas y lo operabas rapidamente, y ahora, un boton tienes que apretarlo veintemilveces para llegar a la accion que quieres.


----------



## eserock (Mar 10, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Es que detesto que un solo boton haga mas de dos cosas, y un indicador tenga varias funciones.
> Que diferencia de los reproductores viejos que te aprendias la posicion de las teclas y lo operabas rapidamente, y ahora, un boton tienes que apretarlo veintemilveces para llegar a la accion que quieres.


 
Eso que señalas es parte del diseño nunca consideran la opinion del usuario final que finalmente es quien pagara por todo el trabajo, en mi caso yo hago un prototipo y se lo presto a  los usuarios finales para que me den su opinion sobre la interfaz con el usuario facilidad de manejo, lo intuitivo del funcionamiento y  finalmente pido opiniones de mejoras, en mi opinion nunca se acaba de diseñar algo cuando cres ahber terminado encuentras algo que puedes mejorar.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 11, 2010)

Todos los proyectos son interminables, hasta que se dice basta!
Por eso hay que fijar objetivos a cumplir, cualquier adicion, se hace en la segunda version. Si no, nunca terminas un producto o termina siendo algo totalmente distinto.


----------

